# nest box size



## embkm (Nov 8, 2009)

What size nest box do I need to make for meat rabbits?  Every site I've looked at online gives different measurements, if they give any at all.  And do they need tops on them?

I'd really love to see pics of what different people use. 

Thanks!


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 8, 2009)

I raise New Zealands, and I like a bigger box. I build my own and they are 20" long x 14" wide x 12" tall. Mine are half covered, and the sides are tapered down from 12" at the back to 6" at the front. I taper down from the midpoint where the cover ends to the front. Since my NZ's often have bigger litters, I like a big box to give the doe and kits a little room.

The cover on the box gives the doe a place to jump up and isolate herself from the kits when they start getting a little bigger and constantly pester her to nurse.


----------



## waynesgarden (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine are the same as Goatzilla described but an inch wider and the front is 5" high. The size is as large as I could make it and still get it through the cage door.

Sorry, no pictures.

Wayne


----------



## ()relics (Nov 8, 2009)

check out my post titled "Misty's kindling thread"....there are several pictures of Misty with her box....she is a netherland dwarf but you can get the idea of box size by comparing her to her box....I, as you will see, throw these boxes togather rather crudely and have no problems...22 total kindlings this year....But I have exceptional breeding stock...If I say so myself.....I think none of my boxes are exactly the same size and they are all usable for any of my breeders....again JME


----------



## embkm (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## waynesgarden (Nov 9, 2009)

About the half-top that goatzilla described: 

Half mine have them. I've noticed that there is less trampling of kits by excitable moms in the ones with the half-tops.  

Once in a while, something in the barn sets off a wave of excitement, an argument in a grow-out cage or a pair of breeders off on a date, and rabbits start hopping. One mom likes to leap over the tall side of the nestbox, landing squarely on the heap of kits in the nest which lets out a wail of pitiful cries. The half-top forces mom to be a bit more careful entering the nest.

Except for the wacky doe that decided the top of the box was a good place to deliver her litter, I'd recommend the half-tops.

Wayne


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Jan 25, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> check out my post titled "Misty's kindling thread"....there are several pictures of Misty with her box....she is a netherland dwarf but you can get the idea of box size by comparing her to her box....I, as you will see, throw these boxes togather rather crudely and have no problems...22 total kindlings this year....But I have exceptional breeding stock...If I say so myself.....I think none of my boxes are exactly the same size and they are all usable for any of my breeders....again JME


A picture would be nice to see but I think I can visualise it. I need spell check LOL Thanks Scotty


----------

